# Polaroid TLX-01511C LCD Backlight Problem



## rocksolid87 (Jun 30, 2012)

Recently got a used Polaroid TLX-01511C LCD High Def tv and am having some trouble and cannot find a solution.

After about 10 seconds of being powered on, the backlight completely goes out. The TV is still on, but the screen is barely visible due to the backlight being out. The audio still comes through clear.

I was able to find that it may either be a bad capacitor(s), the inverter for the backlight, or the backlight itself.

I took it apart and checked the capacitors and none of them had popped open. Two of them were a little raised, but I read that is no cause for concern...?

I couldn't visibly see any problems, although I did not have a voltage meter at the time to check the power for the backlight...but I'm not really sure I would know what to check or how.

Does anyone have any suggestions and/or solutions and how to do it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi rocksolid87




rocksolid87 said:


> took it apart and checked the capacitors and none of them had popped open. Two of them were a little raised, but I read that is no cause for concern...?



Capacitor testing is not an exact science even if there is no sign of damage, they can fool even the most experienced technician. At any time a capacitor gives signs of bloating or leaking the capacitor is finished. 


Recomendation is to replace the cap.


----------

